# Belief and Confession to be Saved.



## Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I grew up a four point Arminianist Baptist and was always taught Romans 10:9 is about how to be saved. After becoming reformed I realize that we cannot pray a sinner's prayer to be saved. So what is the typical Calvinist view? Are confession and belief immediate upon God giving one of the elect faith? How close does it follow?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2007)

Belief is a gift of grace and the result of regeneration which follows election.

Now, this is a logical sequence more than a temporal one so we need to be careful how much we push it.

When the scripture says, "Who so ever will", the answer is always, 'no one' except those whom God draws to the Son.


----------

